# Said goodbye to Smokes tonight



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. I have a soft spot for labs too. 
He was a very handsome guy.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your Lab Smokes. My Golden Ginger I'm sure will greet him at the bridge.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Lynn5707 said:


> I feel like my heart is breaking. We said goodbye to our Black Lab, Smokes, tonight. I know he is running free at Rainbow Bridge, but I already miss him so much!


Lynn, thinking of you and Smokes. I remember that you were so kind to write on the thread for my Merry and I know that at the same time you were going through difficulties with your pup. I hope Smokes is resting easy at Rainbow Bridge and that he'll let you know he is Ok. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Don't have any words other than sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Barney and Jennys Parents (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, sending you hugs and healing thoughts


----------



## Monkey_Girl (May 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you at this sad time. :'(


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss x


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss .. Smokes was a stunning boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lynn*

Lynn

I am SO VERY sorry about your sweet boy Smokes! I KNOW my Smooch and Snobear will greet him!!

*I added Smokes to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-17.html#post5159330*


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

What a sweet, lovely boy. I am sorry for your loss. Your heart must be aching.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Smokes, my thoughts are with you.

Godspeed beautiful boy


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Smokes and wishing you comfort in his memories. Godspeed Smokes.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP handsome Smokes...


----------



## CindyD (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry, what a gorgeous dog. We are here for you.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

so sorry for your loss of Smokes - such a handsome boy

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Smokes


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

He was such a handsome boy. It is so hard - thinking about you.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of such a beautiful boy.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Just thinking of you tonight Lynn, Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lynn*

Lynn

Thinking of you.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you all for all the kind thoughts and words. My two other dogs, Molly and Lucy, seem to be missing Smokes as well. We had been approved to adopt/foster through our local lab rescue, but I didn't want to bring in another dog while Smokes was ill. My husband wants to foster now - the quiet house is driving him/us crazy! I'm a little more hesitant.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lynn*



Lynn5707 said:


> Thank you all for all the kind thoughts and words. My two other dogs, Molly and Lucy, seem to be missing Smokes as well. We had been approved to adopt/foster through our local lab rescue, but I didn't want to bring in another dog while Smokes was ill. My husband wants to foster now - the quiet house is driving him/us crazy! I'm a little more hesitant.


Lynn

So glad you have Molly and Lucy. Don't ask me, I'm always the first one that has to get another dog to help ease the pain and to give my love to. My Hubby pretty much feels the same way!! I'm sure Smokes would approve!! It is amazing how QUIET the house becomes-I relate!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

